# Wild Betta territory approximate size?



## gandelf (Apr 7, 2013)

First I would like to say hello. I have lurked for a few days and have decided to join. My two year old red Betta (Red Foremen) passed 2 months ago. I'm not sure why he died? Two weeks ago, I purchased a red and metallic blue Betta (Judas). Their home is a 10 gallon, which is filtered, heated and natural scaped. This week, Judas will be moving into a new 20 gallon long. So, my question is, would anyone know what a Betta's natural territory approximate size be?


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

The domestic males are too aggressive to house together.

The wild bettas have an approximate territory of 3ft.sq. however, I do believe.

But domestic males will hunt each other down, no matter the tank size.

However, you could get a divider. =3


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

In nature when males fight the opponent can flee. In an aquarium however there is nowhere to go and they get hunted down. 

I have heard of multiple male bettas in a ~55 gallon aquarium. They were however from the same fry. It must also help to heavily plant the aquarium so the bettas can't see each other even if they are just inches away from each other.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

I girl at my local Jack's Pets and Aquarium kept 4 males in a 55 gallon, none related, all were the last betta on the shelf and she felt sorry for them. All went well for months. She came home from work one day to 4 torn fish bodies. Gruesome. But fact of life. Even in an established sorority, it can turn into heck in a handbasket randomly. That's why you've to keep an eye on them and check them constantly.
Same thing can happen in community tanks too. Just because all is goin well, doesn't mean it always will.
Also, keep in mind Murphy's Law. xD


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Wild bettas are also vastly different in aggression levels than domesticated bettas. 

However based on your OP, are you asking how much territory a wild betta has because of the size of the tank your male is going into (the 20 gallon) or because you were intending on housing them together? 

When you say 'their' home I take that this is a divided tank?


----------



## gandelf (Apr 7, 2013)

SamJustice said:


> The domestic males are too aggressive to house together.
> 
> The wild bettas have an approximate territory of 3ft.sq. however, I do believe.
> 
> ...


I would like to thank you for ACTUALLY answering the question asked. 3 sq.ft seems plausible for a wild Betta's size. Where did you source that? The reason I ask is I would like to better understand the Betta, NOT develop a group tank. I'm thinking a tank size close to a Betta's natural territory size would be conducive to a less stress and content fish, versus living in a glass hell.

No, the new tank will NOT be divided because my first Betta is DEAD.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You do have to also keep in mind the physical differences between wild and domesticated splendens. 

A PK or HMPK male is going to find it much easier and less physically taxing to move around a tank of that size than a HM male with quite excessive finnage would. I find VT bettas seem to fall somewhere in between the two extremes. 

So while a smaller tank might seem cruel, you have to keep in mind that some forms of betta are so far removed from their wild ancestors that it would be unfair on the fish to force them to live like that. 

I do also wonder where the 3ft square measurement came from. I think I have seen a couple of other people mention it on this forum.


----------



## gandelf (Apr 7, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> You do have to also keep in mind the physical differences between wild and domesticated splendens.
> 
> A PK or HMPK male is going to find it much easier and less physically taxing to move around a tank of that size than a HM male with quite excessive finnage would. I find VT bettas seem to fall somewhere in between the two extremes.
> 
> ...


I agree, my wife and I live in a modest cabin in a woods and had/have many pets over the years. We have always went for the 'natural or rescued" version, not Pairs Hilton looking pets. Judas is a healthy Betta with modest finnage; he is carnival colored thou. Our two grand girls (3 & 5) are into rainbow unicorns. So, getting back into a modest tank was to have some fun with and teach the them about nature, environments and etc... Thanks for your time to respond.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, when putting bettas into tanks, you'd have to take into account their finnage. Neither of my boys would do so good with that much space. Too much fin. xD
Uhm. I forget exactly where I seen it. I'll do so looking for it.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Huh, I can't find it now either. Must be hiding from me somewhere. I'll have plenty of time in class tonight to look it up. xD


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

gandelf said:


> First I would like to say hello. I have lurked for a few days and have decided to join. My two year old red Betta (Red Foremen) passed 2 months ago. I'm not sure why he died? Two weeks ago, I purchased a red and metallic blue Betta (Judas). Their home is a 10 gallon, which is filtered, heated and natural scaped. This week, Judas will be moving into a new 20 gallon long. So, my question is, would anyone know what a Betta's natural territory approximate size be?


 very small only for splendens the area maybe big but 1 male takes the size of a puddle only


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

> Myth: Wild bettas live in tiny mud puddles and thus do not require clean water or space.
> Reality: The wild ancestors of today's domesticated Betta splendens yield from rice paddies, swamps, wetlands, and shallow ponds in South East Asia. These bodies of water, though shallow, are quite expansive; rice paddies typically span many acres. Male bettas form sizeable territories during breeding season, sometimes as large as a square meter, and are only found in "puddles" during the dry season - a time of year where many bettas will die due to crowding, poor water quality, and inadequate food supply. It is also noteworthy that these bodies of water, though dark from taninns in fallen leaves, are not unclean - plant life provides a sort of natural filtration, and the replenishing of water during the wet season maintains a healthy, clean aquatic environment. The suggestion that bettas or any fish thrive in filthy water is contradictory to logic.


From Betta Care 101

Still trying to find the 3 sq feet. o.0 it's hidden. Lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

3 ft is .91 of a meter (3.2 ft). Someone truncated the number to make it easier for those who aren't familiar with the metric system (aka most Americans)


----------

